# Abortion Related Call



## TheAfterAffect (Sep 23, 2008)

I understand this is a touchy subject for some but lets keep it as it is,


Essentially we got a call from dispatch that a 911 came through and we were needed to respond. We received the text with the info, 16 year old Female, C/o Abdominal Pain & Black vaginal discharge. 

Arrive on scene, PT is sitting in a chair gripping her abdomen obviously in pain. I take vitals, Pulse 96, BP 136/90, Respirations 26 Normal Breaths just a little bit faster. 

PT states that she was at her own doctor a few days ago where they stated that she may or may not have been pregnant. She came in before with Abdominal Pain and the hospital along with regular tests gave her a pregnancy test. The test was inconclusive they said but they were putting their money on she was pregnant, About 4-6 weeks. 

PT States that when she got home, did some research and found a few Doctors that she could talk to about Abortion. She was 16, and didnt want to have the child. PT States she met with a doctor, Couldnt recall name or location of office, and the doctor gave her a pill that he said would "Flush Out her system and kill anything in it". She said the medicine he gave her started with an "S". Ill get back to that later.

Anyways, she called because the pain was tremendous and the black discharge just put her over the edge. Transported her to the Hospital, and dropped her off.


Anyways, I wanted to try and figure out what kind of drug the "Doc" gave her. Been doing some research and found mainly the drugs Mifepristone and Misoprostol. But they are two separate pills taken at different intervals, Haven't found mention of an "S" Abortion pill. 

But anyways, it was a weirder call. I understand young girls not wanting to have kids, But when it comes to killing something inside of you, Id take more incentive to remember the name of the drug that was given by a Random Doctor.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 23, 2008)

This sounds really shady. Either something was up with the doctor or something was up with her... maybe even both. 

I work an at OB GYN clinic that provides abortions. You have to be at least 5 weeks 4 days to have a medical abortion, and they confirm this by vaginal ultrasound. 

She may have gotten the "s" thing from the trade name of misoprostol, which is Cytotec. 

We also give all patients detailed information for them, and another sheet specifically intended for health care providers (especially in an emergency) that details what medications they've been given and what, if any, procedures have been completed. 

I don't know how other docs do things... but I would hope they would be at least making sure their patients are pregnant and in the indicated time frame, and giving their patients information on what they're taking.


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, after the call we thought it all sounded pretty shady also. The Hospital was given all the information that she told us, so they will probably look into it.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 23, 2008)

What is the age of consent for AB's in NJ? If its 18, which in many states it is, I would immediately call the police to obtain the information concerning this "doctor". I guess little miss wanted to make a grown up decision, she now gets to experience the consequences being immature and irresponsible in her decision. Sorry, serves her right........................


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 23, 2008)

The abortion notification law is not in effect in New Jersey. If it were in effect, it would require notification, but not the consent, of one parent. 

http://www.plannedparenthood.org/issues-action/abortion/mandatory-parental-involvement/reports/laws-requiring-mandatory-parental-involvement-minors-abortion-6132.htm


----------



## Jon (Sep 23, 2008)

AfterAffect,


Are you ALS?


was there an estimate of blood lost?


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Sep 23, 2008)

Im BLS, ALS was notified and were going to try to meet us enroute to the hospital, we arrived at the hopital before ALS intervention. 
The girl compared the blood loss to that of her normal period but with A Black thick fluid mixed in. Her chief complaint was the Abdominal Pain, The fluid was what put her over onto calling 911 though.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 23, 2008)

Hmm I wonder just how bad the abdominal pain was... a medication abortion just causes a miscarriage so heavy bleeding, clots (black stuff) and strong cramps are to be expected.  In fact, here the docs give Vicodin and ibuprofen for patients to take home with them because pain is expected. If that doesn't manage the pain the patient is advised to call the clinic to speak to the doctor.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 23, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> The abortion notification law is not in effect in New Jersey. If it were in effect, it would require notification, but not the consent, of one parent.
> 
> http://www.plannedparenthood.org/issues-action/abortion/mandatory-parental-involvement/reports/laws-requiring-mandatory-parental-involvement-minors-abortion-6132.htm



Sad..................very sad...................


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 24, 2008)

Lets all keep in mind that all the info is coming from an emotional 16 yo. So, before we start blaming the doc, the clinic, the pharmaceutical industry, society.... lets realize that all the information we are basing our conclusions on, is coming from her. She may have been told all of this and not remembered it. 

A shame though that she didn't have an adult she could trust with the information, that could have helped her with this.


----------



## SmokeyBear (Sep 24, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> She may have gotten the "s" thing from the trade name of misoprostol, which is Cytotec.




I would have to agree. She would have also been given another drug as well...mifepristone which works in combination with misoprostol.  



BossyCow said:


> Lets all keep in mind that all the info is coming from an emotional 16 yo. So, before we start blaming the doc, the clinic, the pharmaceutical industry, society.... lets realize that all the information we are basing our conclusions on, is coming from her. She may have been told all of this and not remembered it.
> 
> A shame though that she didn't have an adult she could trust with the information, that could have helped her with this.



Bingo! I have had a couple medical abortion calls. If this one is legit. *EXTREME* abodominal cramping is *NOT* unusual. Vomiting is also not that uncommon. Pt's have told me things like, "Im dying", "I feel as though my stomach is being ripped open" etc. The "black fluid" is probably larger blood clots which pass during the process. The "cramping" passes after the miscarriage is complete--which can take 6-8 hours. In both of my calls the women were in so much pain, even with their pain prescriptions, that they felt they needed to call us for help. In one instance we found the woman laying on the floor with her husband in a panic kneeling beside her. These were adults---a young 16 yr old could have had a million things going through her head and is probably only concerned with her pain. Getting detailed and reliable answers would be near impossible.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Sep 24, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> I work an at OB GYN clinic that provides abortions. You have to be at least 5 weeks 4 days to have a medical abortion, and they confirm this by vaginal ultrasound.



Damn, that would be a depressing/weird job.  Of course, I'm Mr. Pro-Life...


But back to the scenario, I'm not sure what I would do.  I agree with Bossy- a 16y/o that just lost a child may not be in the best mental state.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 24, 2008)

Jeremy89 said:


> Damn, that would be a depressing/weird job.



A lot of people would say that about EMS. It doesn't bother me.


----------



## SmokeyBear (Sep 26, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> A lot of people would say that about EMS. It doesn't bother me.



Well-said.


----------

